# Moving to Utrecht



## nmsc (Jun 8, 2014)

Hello, i'm moving to Utrecht in August and now i'm looking for rooms/apartments to rent. I'll be studying at Utrecht University and i would like to know where is the best place to live, neighborhoods ?


----------

